# QL3 Tips



## mark23 (10 Sep 2007)

Hi! I'm starting my QL3 soon and was wondering if anyone had some tips for me!   


Thanks for your answers!

Bonjour, si qqu a des petits trucs pour le LQ3 genez-vous pas à m'en faire part! Merci


----------



## navymich (10 Sep 2007)

OneTeam said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm starting my QL3 soon and was wondering if anyone had some tips for me!
> 
> 
> Thanks for your answers!
> ...



If you use the search function on the site, or look through the other posts here in the MP Branch board, you will find lots of information for your 3's course.  If you are unable to find what you are looking for in the other threads, simply ask a specific question and I'm sure there will be people around to help you out.  Good luck on course.

On another note, be aware that if you change your name on the site, you are to post the change  here.  I'm not too sure if the mods are concerned about it for you as you made the change and you are still on your first post, but I am passing the information on to you for future reference.


----------

